# New cumberland bait shop



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone know of anywhere close to new cumberland that sells minnows???

I need some for tomorrow morning.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

On the Ohio side, there's a small market across from the dam in Stratton, OH that sells minnows. I'd call and ask first


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

In Steubenville on Fernwood road back at the end of lovers lane Poole's bait shop has minnows


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Chaneys in Chester across from the giant tea pot


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

ORCA outdoors in new Cumberland has them too


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> ORCA outdoors in new Cumberland has them too



THANKS Phish, That's a good one to know,,, close.
How's their count & prices?

Those Toronto Riverside Dairy girls can really count (too) good!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> THANKS Phish, That's a good one to know,,, close.
> How's their count & prices?
> 
> Those Toronto Riverside Dairy girls can really count (too) good!


Don't you lump those Stratton and Empire people in with us Toronto folk!!! Lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Count and price wasn't terrible from what I remember. They have alot of cool stuff in that place.


----------

